# Necropolis knights



## burton001 (Jan 24, 2012)

They have wound profile of 3 and 1 for the tomb guard. Does that mean that they have a total of 4 wounds?


----------



## Deathypoo (Jun 27, 2011)

No, as per pg. 83 of the BRB "Monstrous Cavalry," they have 3 wounds.


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

They get the max of either the mount or the rider. Same rule applies to Empire's Demigryph knights.


----------

